# Safe box



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Where can I buy a small safe box in Dubai? I shopped at Mall of Emirates and Ibn Batoutta but couldn't find any. I also tried Geant and Careefour.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ace hardware, sheik zayed road or festival city


----------



## shivasknn (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

Did you ever find that small safe box? I am looking for one! Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

shivasknn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you ever find that small safe box? I am looking for one! Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


I was looking at them in Carrefour in Mall of the Emirates 2 days ago. Not too expensive either!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I got one from ACE near Ikea (Festival City). Many choices there.



shivasknn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you ever find that small safe box? I am looking for one! Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## shivasknn (Sep 26, 2009)

Sean2008 said:


> Yeah, I got one from ACE near Ikea (Festival City). Many choices there.


Thanks for the help.


----------

